#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Dill and Daddy's KL weekender spectaculare

## Dillinger



----------


## raycarey



----------


## Dillinger

First stop Filipinos then Nandos

----------


## Dillinger

^^Some proper chicken bro

 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

The  playground

----------


## Dillinger

A little look in the fridge :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Where's the after shot?

----------


## Bettyboo

What's that bottle of champagne looking stuff in the fridge? That'd be the starting point...

----------


## NamPikToot

I bet Dill gave all that a swerve and just lunched out on Lurpak and Coke, shaken not stirred.

----------


## Klondyke

> A little look in the fridge


Is it enough to survive a night?

----------


## Bettyboo

But, who drinks Carlsberg? Horrible stuff.

The food looks good.

----------


## Stumpy

Great stuff Dil, ya gonna mosey on over to the Double Tree inn to talk it up with Big Mack Daddy ?

----------


## Dillinger

> But, who drinks Carlsberg?


Not too bad a hangover from 20 odd of those, if I'd have left the g&ts alone.

Hmmm Genting Highlands or hair of the dog

----------


## kmart

> But, who drinks Carlsberg? Horrible stuff.


Nominally better than the Heineken, though. 

Any female interest, Dill..?  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Any female interest, Dill..?


Is the photo in the post above yours not showing for you, kmart?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Any female interest, Dill..?


I'm a stand up family guy mate :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Have got a threesome and 69er lined up for later though

----------


## Dillinger

Up to the clouds to get shot of hangover

----------


## Dillinger

Wish I'd have bought the express tickets now

----------


## Dillinger

A fucking hour we waited in that queue

----------


## Mendip

^^^ I was based in Kuantan for a few years, late 90s/early 2000s. Fond memories.

----------


## Dillinger

Felt like 15 degrees up there and was lovely getting out of the heat.

I do see the draw of hilly places like Chiang Mai now

----------


## Dillinger

> was based in Kuantan for a few years, late 90s/early 2000s. Fond memories.


Was that huge mall with the Indoor theme park open then?



A Harry Ramsdens up there too but discovered it after already eating in some shit Man vs Meat restaurant.

----------


## Jack meoff

Just off to get a fish supper myself.

----------


## Mendip

> Was that huge mall with the Indoor theme park open then?


Don't think so mate, but I was single back then and didn't really go to Malls.

----------


## Dillinger

So that was it really and shopping.. just a huge mall on a mountain but a good day out

----------


## Dillinger

Back to the grind and my new favourite tipple

----------


## NamPikToot

Ginger beer and Gin FFS Dill, no wonder you left the UK you were to weird even for Manchester

----------


## Dillinger

All out of rum, will let you know what the hangover's like

----------


## Mendip

When I lived in deepest Somerset it was common to have a shot of gin in your scrumpy. Tasted like shit to me, but when in Rome...

----------


## Dillinger

Just got to the bottom of the glass and it was pure gin. Tried another stirred it and it tastes like glue  :Sad: 

It even looks like gloy

----------


## Dillinger

Ive got carlsberg, sambuca, gin, absinthe, baileys, voddy and wine. Which of those goes with ginger beer? :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

^ Go with the vodka and have a poor mans Moscow Mule.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Ive got carlsberg, sambuca, gin, absinthe, baileys, voddy and wine. Which of those goes with ginger beer?



Tip get rid of the Gay lager, Gay Cream, Ginger beer and see how many ladyboy tashes you can nuke with the samubca. Neck the wine and then a Voddy, Gin and Absinthe cocktail should see you rught

----------


## Jack meoff

When are the disturbing  pics coming Dill?

They gotta be coming soon :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

@beach club. 

Dint tell Ray

----------


## NamPikToot

Dill, you taking Dillette to Sunway Lagoon ?

----------


## Jack meoff

Don't worry about preacher Reach, He is on Hove beach making sandcastles :Smile: 


Hallelujah for the KFC bro.

----------


## Dillinger

Just been approached by a well horny  East European called Addy.

50 ringgit  is 50 ringgit

----------


## Jack meoff

The thread needs picking up 
I've transferred  you 75 ringgit
 WU 33445674139

----------


## David48atTD

> Up to the clouds to get shot of hangover


What hire car did you get?

Nice to see they drive on the correct side of the road   :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

most of the civilised world Dave.

----------


## Jack meoff

All them orange areas are loonies.

----------


## katie23

@jack & D48 - I beg to differ. The right side of the road is the CORRECT side. Cheers! (waiting for the backlash, lol)

Have visited Genting Highlands before, but didn't take the cable car since it was being repaired then. Was blessedly cool after the heat of KL. Thanks for the pics, Dill!

----------


## Jack meoff

Sorry love you are in the loons area  :Smile:

----------


## thaiguzzi

> Ive got carlsberg, sambuca, gin, absinthe, baileys, voddy and wine. Which of those goes with ginger beer?


Jesus. 
Sambuca AND Absinthe.
That is waking up in a police cell material covered in cuts and bruises and with a complete memory loss.

----------


## YourDaddy

Wait... We're you there yesterday???

----------


## Bettyboo

Nice thread - I've always liked KL, so it's a pleasantness to see some pictures.




> So that was it really and shopping.. just a huge mall on a mountain but a good day out


That is so scary; you are a brave man, Dilly, but why put your little daughter through such emotional pain and anxiety???

BTW, ginger beer is errm, not a family man's drink, imho. I've heard that Papillion is very fond of ginger beer...

----------


## Dillinger

> Wait... We're you there yesterday???


I thought that was Don Mueang immigration for a moment.  :Smile: 

Yeah we were in that cable car queue from 3pm to about 4.20pm i think

----------


## bsnub

> most of the civilised world Dave.


 :smiley laughing: 

The sun never.....

Oh fuck it. 

 :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

sets on leaf springs either, or carburettors  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> That is so scary; you are a brave man, Dilly, but why put your little daughter through such emotional pain and anxiety???


She didnt wanna get on it and wouldnt go on any rides in the indoor theme park. She's a right scaredy cat. She saw one ride she liked, but was told I had to go to ticket office to buy a ticket, got there and the queue was about 40 deep and I'd done enough queuing for one day.
When the nipper got  changed for the pool last night, her Mom said there was quite a bit of shit in her pants. Bless her :Smile: 

They seem to like queuing the Malaysians and were even queuing to get in shops. You can see an example in the fountain photo.

----------


## NamPikToot

> When the nipper got  changed for the pool last night, her Mom said there was quite a bit of shit in her pants. Bless her


 :smiley laughing:  you cruel bastard

----------


## Dillinger

I wasnt gonna turn back after all that queing :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Wait... We're you there yesterday???




Hang on a minute....They seem to have installed a new ceiling since your photo.
Have you been using old pics by any chance? :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

Nope. What station were you at?

I was here



The part I took the Pic is closer to gondolas.

----------


## YourDaddy

Anyhoo today we went here

----------


## Dillinger

> What station were you at?


Same one...The other  was closed and clearly signposted closed. Im sure that guy in your pic looks to be using a Nokia 3320 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^^ where do you get the 90's filter for your pics? :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

Here ya wanker. Happy with the ceiling  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Today's somber view

----------


## Dillinger

> Here ya wanker. Happy with the ceiling


Was only kidding mate. Never doubted you for a minute :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

Caves...

----------


## NamPikToot

> Here ya wanker. Happy with the ceiling


She's getting her money's worth out of that outfit.

----------


## YourDaddy

> She's getting her money's worth out of that outfit.


That was all in one day.

----------


## SKkin

> She's getting her money's worth out of that outfit.


Maybe its been off more than its been on...

----------


## Dillinger

Nice ass on her YD. Good onya   :tumbs:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Nice pics chaps, did you walk up those steps?

----------


## Jack meoff

Seriously, Dill got 2 steps up on the stella stairlift and drained the battery  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

that looks like a 60's pommy version of a tourist attraction - fcuking ghastly

----------


## Jack meoff

Chip
Shoulder

----------


## Dillinger

^^^it's Stenna Stairlifts. I have the catalogue :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

You are right
Still going strong :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Stannah, Stenna is for fairy's

----------


## Dillinger

^ you fat fucker, you have one, don't you? :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

First night we stayed at Aloft at KL Sentral. Arrived at 2am. Honestly we should have just stayed instead of moving to DT.

More pics cumming soon





The we both took obligatory pics at Petronas towers



And me testing my phone camera

----------


## Luigi

Nice pics YD, and a damn nice place for a dip.  :Yup:  

Combined with just-met sex with a hot angry psycho, and that's a damn fine few days.

----------


## YourDaddy

> Nice pics YD, and a damn nice place for a dip.  
> 
> Combined with just-met sex with a hot angry psycho, and that's a damn fine few days.


Green owed (Hi Cyrille)

----------


## Luigi

> Cyrille


Compared to a pic of Syb's holiday.




 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Nice pics. Did you buy one of them lens add ons for your fone from some little Indian entrepeneur hanging around those twin towers? :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Nice pics YD, and a damn nice place for a dip.


Yep and KL is a nice place to visit.

Good one YD!

----------


## YourDaddy

> Nice pics. Did you buy one of them lens add ons for your fone from some little Indian entrepeneur hanging around those twin towers?


Nope. I'ma Cheap Charlie like that.

All pics takes with my Huawei P20pro that I got 2 weeks ago for a discounted price of 13,900 baht.

----------


## Bettyboo

I didn't realize that the overnight minivans went to KL...  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Great pics!!!

----------


## YourDaddy

Some weird bird zoo my darlin' took me to

----------


## SKkin

^Is that last one a black swan?




> A black swan is an event or occurrence that deviates beyond what is normally expected of a situation and is extremely difficult to predict.

----------


## YourDaddy

> ^Is that last one a black swan?


Yes sir

----------


## Bettyboo

> Yes sir


Does it do lipstick lesbian?

----------


## SKkin

> Yes sir


Danger, Will Robinson!

----------


## Jeremia2

Brilliant pics of KL there!!

You seem to be the kind of chap that would have enjoyed an experience I had with a couple mates at the IRB 7s in KL years ago.

We were working there and decided to splash out and buy VIP tickets for both days ...When we went to the sales office we were told "free beer"....WOW! We looked at the tickets "free beer" we looked at our VIP passes "free beer" ......It was probably the most important omission of the letter "a" since the moon landings because the first time we went for our second cans they said no no no "A" free beer!!!!
The 3 of us in the stands from 10am just drinking free beer all day for 2 days!!!!!
Apparently the Malaysian TV commentator was quite impressed with the 3 of us out-chanting the Malaysian fans in the Thai v Malaysia game!! Effing cheating Singapore ref!!!

----------

